# Pay pal verification



## jpfabricator (Sep 24, 2017)

Is anyone else having paypal send messages wanting photo id, home adress, and ss# verification?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Sep 24, 2017)

What kind of messages? Email, text, carrier pigeon? 

I haven't received any, yet. If I did, I certainly won't click on any links but will delete it without hesitation. (Except maybe the carrier pigeon. I hear they taste like chicken.)

Tom


----------



## Superburban (Sep 24, 2017)

No, not here. I would definitely not follow any links. I would bet Paypal has a way to submit attempted phishing scams.

A legit company would not send out e-mails asking for that kind of info They would catch you when you log in, Or send an e-mail telling you that in the future when you log in, they will ask for such info. Either way, you should be the one using links you already have, not ones from an unsolicited e-mail.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 24, 2017)

Nope none here sounds fishy to me too.


----------



## ch2co (Sep 24, 2017)

Sounds VERY suspicious to me.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 24, 2017)

I couldn't buy anything on eBay. When I went to the pay pal web site it had a notification that I needed to "verify my account". Iv been buying ebay junk with pay pal, using the same bank account for 9 + years, and now they need verification!!!
It seem legit, but I think closing both my pay pal and ebay account is what will ultimately happen.
I just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 24, 2017)

Pay pal will never get my bank account, ebay transactions go thru credit card


----------



## Superburban (Sep 24, 2017)

A quick search found this.

https://www.paypal.com/us/selfhelp/article/paypal’s-customer-identification-program-(cip)-and-its-benefits-faq734

Still remember, do not ever enter information on an email, or link that came from an unsolicited e-mail, no matter how real it looks.

Same with phone calls, do not give any information out on a phone call that was made by the other individual (or to a number they give you to call back, unless you verify it is legit, and not by how they answer the phone), only phone calls that you make to a number you know belongs to the place you are wanting (also that did not come from an unsolicited e-mail). Watch calls that claim they just need to have you give the info to verify what they have. 

My Mother almost fell for that, Claimed to be her bank, and needed to verify the information, they already had her account number (can get it off any of her checks).


----------



## dlane (Sep 24, 2017)

National Data Base, scarey stuff in today's world.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2017)

Not only is Big Brother watching you, so is everybody else.  Very scarey.  'bout ready to dig out my tinfoil hat


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 24, 2017)

jp, yes I did and ignored it. I don't use Paypal anymore, i get along with credit card and etransfers.


----------



## higgite (Sep 24, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I couldn't buy anything on eBay. When I went to the pay pal web site it had a notification that I needed to "verify my account". Iv been buying ebay junk with pay pal, using the same bank account for 9 + years, and now they need verification!!!
> ...



jp, since you actually got the message when you logged onto Paypal, and not through email, etc., I suggest you contact Paypal directly. We are just confusing the issue for you here. The link provided in post #8 is about CIP, not about verifying an account. Verifying an account lifts spending limits.

Tom


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 24, 2017)

I always check the email address it was sent from. If there is anything strange then I forward it to spoof@paypal.com
That usually ends it there. If it was in fact a legit email they will let you know.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't understand why PayPal would request your SS#. They have no use for it.  Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2017)

Nope, not me either but both of my accounts have been verified for well over 10 yrs. Not sure if the process changed. If the request looks legit try asking on the Paypal forums or Paypal directly.



terrywerm said:


> I don't understand why PayPal would request your SS#. They have no use for it.  Sounds like a scam to me.



Actually they do have a use for it. Paypal has the option to add your SS# voluntarily. If you have a business account they may require it from you. The argument is whether or not they are allowed to ask you for it. However, business account or not, if you receive over $20K AND have 200+ transactions in a year they are required to report it to the IRS & will send you a 1099-K. In that case they will require your SSN or EIN.

One of my accounts has my SSN, the other does not. The one I use actively for buying & selling is the one that does not have it, I have not been asked for it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Will. I never gave a thought to a business that is selling and using Paypal. I was thinking about it only from a purchaser's point of view. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2017)

No problem Terry, yeah lots of people aren't aware of it, I didn't know until I got close to those limits one year.

Back in Paypal's early day, there was personal accounts & business or premium, I forget. I opened up 2 accounts cause the 2 types had different seending & receiving limits as well as fees.

Now all that has changed & doesn't matter anymore. I still use both my accounts. Neither of them are listed as business accounts today but the 1099 thing still applies regardless. I wonder what difference a business account is.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 24, 2017)

I sued to process CC's through PayPal (on a website)... quit last year as we quit taking CC's...

If I get into CC's again... probably gonna have a 'real' merchants' account through my bank.  Even if it costs a little more... the advantage is the bank is right there to fix things that get messed up!  Ever try to get a charge straightened out on SQUARE... or one of the other smart phone apps???


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't sent any info, and buying went back to normal.
Please keep your eyes open, and be on the look out.
PS mama didn't raise a fool, rest assured I don't give my I do to ANYONE I can't see.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 25, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> Is anyone else having paypal send messages wanting photo id, home adress, and ss# verification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Of course they can't be legit. They would never ask for SS#.
Just delete it.


----------



## xman_charl (Sep 27, 2017)

be aware...had hackers use my facebook stuff, to get paypal, and promote
stuff on facebook....about $50 from my paypal account.

contacted paypal, made me whole, no explanation from paypal of what happened

Just be carefull

Charl


----------

